# 700 Case



## mbstutts20 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey fellas,
I bought the tractor and brought it home Saturday night. Best I can tell, it's a pretty decent machine for it's age. It's a little slow about starting, but once you get it cranked, it sounds good. I think it needs a stronger battery. It's got a little oil leak, I think where to tack cable goes into the engine block and there a little bit of rust on one of the rims. All the sheet metal is straight, its got good rubber and working factory head lights. It is for sale Caseman, but since I've done hauled it, I'd like to make a little more to make it worth my trouble. I was thinking $1,750. I'll get some pics up soon and you can tell me what you think. I really appreciate your help and I've really come to appreciate this site. I'm always looking for an opinion on tractors or equipment and it's good to know you guys are out there to give me some advice.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Now that sounds fair, but the problem is getting it from there to here. I see you must be in TN, western South Dakota. Hope to see pictures soon.
caseman-d


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

He posted one on the original thread


----------



## mbstutts20 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey Caseman,
I agree with you, that would be one heck of a haul. Yahoomaps says somewhere in the neighborhood of 18 hours. But, like I said, if you should decide you want it, I'll sure sell it. I don't know how to post more than one pic on a thread so if you'll send me your email address, I'll send them all to you. Here's another one, and I still have one up on the first thread we started. Thanks.


----------



## mbstutts20 (Dec 24, 2008)

I just decided to post all the pics one at a time. So, here they are.


----------



## mbstutts20 (Dec 24, 2008)

Side view.


----------



## mbstutts20 (Dec 24, 2008)

Now here's something my brother and I haven't been able to figure out. Below the ignition in the picture you will see verticle handle. This handle swings from side to side and rotate a shaft that runs the length of the engine block. The linkage that connects the handle to the shaft has been removed. Right now, the shaft is stuck, but with a little WD and some motivation, I think i will rotate again. We just don't know what it is for. Our theory is that with it being so close to the ignition, it might have had something to do with cold weather starting. Does anybody know?


----------



## mbstutts20 (Dec 24, 2008)

Been feeding hay with it. She's a little cold collared, but once you get her going she's a running dude.


----------



## mbstutts20 (Dec 24, 2008)

Dash panel. Showing 1900 some odd hours.


----------



## mbstutts20 (Dec 24, 2008)

Another side view.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

The lever in question is a decompression lever. It's main purpose to to be able to crank the motor over in cold weather. It can also be used as a safety from kids trying to start it. It is not to be used as a shut off, but could be in case of an emergency.

Over all I would say you did very well. If its like my standard it is a pulling machine. Wished it was a lot closer. Have any other questions let me know. Email is [email protected].
caseman-d


----------

